# legal terminology



## Elenara

Καλησπερα σας
Ξερει κανεις πως θα μπορουσα να μεταφρασω το παρακατο?
IN WITNESS WHEREOF, the Parties have executed this Agreement effective as of January 18, 2020.
Εμενα μου εβγαλε:
ΣΕ ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΤΩΝ WHEREOF, τα μέρη εκτέλεσαν την παρούσα συμφωνία με ισχύ από τις 18 Ιανουαρίου 2020.

Υπαρχει αντιστοχο του "Whereof" στα ελληνικα?
Σας ευχαριστω


----------



## Helleno File

Whereof is English legalese = "of this". Couldn't possibly comment on the Greek!


----------



## ioanell

In witness whereof=Σε πίστωση (δηλ. βεβαίωση) των ανωτέρω...
Κλασικός επίλογος κειμένων νομικής φύσης (κυρίως συμβολαίων), όπου ακολουθούν υπογραφές αντισυμβαλλομένων.


----------



## Elenara

ioanell said:


> In witness whereof=Σε πίστωση (δηλ. βεβαίωση) των ανωτέρω...
> Κλασικός επίλογος κειμένων νομικής φύσης (κυρίως συμβολαίων), όπου ακολουθούν υπογραφές αντισυμβαλλομένων.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ιοανελλ....μια ερωτη ακομη...θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε επισης:
EN ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕΝ?


----------



## Elenara

Helleno File said:


> Whereof is English legalese = "of this". Couldn't possibly comment on the Greek!


Thanks!


----------



## Αγγελος

Elenara said:


> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ιοανελλ....μια ερωτη ακομη...θα μπορουσαμε να πουμε επισης:
> EN ΜΑΡΤΥΡΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΕΝ?


Όχι. Δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα στα ελληνικά αυτό. Ακούγεται σαν ποντιακό


----------



## ioanell

Αγγελος said:


> Όχι. Δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα στα ελληνικά αυτό. Ακούγεται σαν ποντιακό



Φίλε Άγγελε, ίσως με αυτή τη διατύπωση, ασχέτως του παραπάνω ερωτήματος που όντως δεν βγάζει νόημα, θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί κάποια δυσαρέσκεια/πικρία σε πολλούς φίλους Ποντίους, καθότι τα Ποντιακά, όπως γνωρίζουμε, είναι μια από τις διαλέκτους της νέας ελληνικής, και μάλιστα σε πάρα, πάρα πολλά σημεία πλησιέστερη στην Αρχαία Γλώσσα απ' όσο η Νεοελληνική.

Καλή Χρονιά, χωρίς Covid-19!


----------



## Αγγελος

ioanell said:


> Φίλε Άγγελε, ίσως με αυτή τη διατύπωση, ασχέτως του παραπάνω ερωτήματος που όντως δεν βγάζει νόημα, θα μπορούσε να προκληθεί κάποια δυσαρέσκεια/πικρία σε πολλούς φίλους Ποντίους, καθότι τα Ποντιακά, όπως γνωρίζουμε, είναι μια από τις διαλέκτους της νέας ελληνικής [..]


Σωστό. Έπρεπε να πω "Δεν βγάζει κανένα νόημα στην κοινή νεοελληνική αυτό." Καλή χρονιά!


----------

